# Looking for some info/help.



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm trying to find someone that can cut and sleeve the cage on my wife's RZR 4 since it's about 6" to tall at the back to fit in my trailer.

I know it can be done with out having to buy a complete cage because there's quite a few threads of how to's I've found on the web of people doing it. Unfortunately I just don't have the tools or the skill to do it myself.
Any ideas around the Houston area?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*machine shop*

Not sure but I would imagine any machine shop could do it.
My buddy had a similiar problem with a T-top on his boat and had a muffler shop do it but it looked cheesy and didn't hold up very long, the sleeves they used rusted out pretty quick because they did a bad weld job and salt water would leak into the inside of pipe.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Call Ron at Rage Customs, good guy, does all that stuff. Tell him Joey Rodriguez referred you.

http://www.ragecustoms.com/


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Call Ron at Rage Customs, good guy, does all that stuff. Tell him Joey Rodriguez referred you.
> 
> http://www.ragecustoms.com/


Went out and talked to Ron this afternoon and he's going to get me fixed up in a couple of weeks.

Thanks for the info Joey!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good deal glad I could help


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Depending how hard she rides, you might want to look at just building a new on. I've seen most shops won't do it because it weakens the cage. It's a life saving device, not something I'd skimp on.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be **** it fits! 
Got the trailer home to do some more measuring and I figured I would just take the bunks out till we could do the cage. After a couple of measurements and adjustments I figured what the heck lets just see. I never even took into account that the rear of the garage was dovetailed which lets the rear tires sit lower.


----------

